# Baby boy is going to his new home today :(



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

So Sophie's accidental pet shop litter is 4 weeks old.

The 2 who survived are eating on their own and drinking from the water bottle.

I haven't seen them nurse in 2 days.

My sister adopted a little boy from Mainley Rat Rescue and bought a single CN.

She is on her way down to get the little boy, since I have all girls.

We will keep the little girl.

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

look at those little faces!


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

They are soooo cute.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

The one of them peeking over their momma. Adorable.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Awe I love them so much!! So cute x *melts* 💓


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Just too cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Omg cutieness overload!!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Aw! The one with the spot on his/her face looks JUST like my Bartok! It's the best marking ever. <33

Those are some stinkin' adorable pictures you have of those three.


----------



## mnesson (Jun 18, 2013)

Adorable little things! Baby rats just melt my heart, every time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

The dumbo with the eye spot is the boy who is now living happily with my sister and a rescue boy who is a week older.

The girl has a spot near her ear and she is very sweet and will be staying with us - which makes 10 crazy, adorable, sweet girls for our mischief!!

But I still love to look at others on CL - just don't tell my husband!!


----------

